# Bree my new puppy (Anatolian Shepherd) PICS



## cat1994 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ive been worried about my animals after Evie my current farm protector passes away. I wanted to get a puppy that she could help teach the ways of the farm and such. Dad was reluctant to get any new breed (he has always had hounds) but I felt that now having my pigs around to protect maybe we should get a livestock guardian dog. Well dad was against it at first complaining about the long hair and the stand offish attitude he had experienced at the animal clinic when dealing with such dogs. Soooo I found a breeder in Advance MO right next door to us and took him there to meet the Anatolian Shepherd breed next thing I know I got one for my birthday lol 

Here is Bree my 7 week old Anatolian Shepherd pup





She is such a smart girl really I've already got her trained to a leash, now I'm working on getting her to sit for me before I open each gate... I thought Evie would teach her a thing or two but seems like this lil girl came with it lol




She goes with me as I take care of each of my animals like a shadow. In the chicken pens and houses, in the duck house, even in the hog hut and pen, she has be introduced to everybody. Even Gus my mini donkey said hello and was very nice (he dislikes anything dog) She keeps such a level head about it, very calm just observing before finally going up to get a better look. She is sharing a pen with some of my chickens for now, but she doesn't get to spend much time in her pen. We are always walking the fence rows or just hanging around the pigs...


----------



## terrilhb (Apr 30, 2013)

Congratulations. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Apr 30, 2013)

She is beautiful!  Congratulations.  That was very nice of your Dad.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 30, 2013)

beautiful! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cat1994 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks much! She was the prettiest girl out of the bunch! lol The breeders said that in their experiences that color usually whitens with age. So she will most likely grow up to look like her mom (blonde coloring with the mask). We decided to get a girl as I heard that they tend to roam less than males 
This would have to be the best birthday ever! Frist I get a mini donkey (Gus) from my mom (she bought him thinking he could be a livestock guardian for my pigs) and now I get Bree from my dad, my future farm guardian dog.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 30, 2013)

She is a cutie, makes me want another pup 

Make sure you introduce your pup to the donkey carefully, I have heard that some donkeys will try and kill dogs. I have no experience, just what I have read and heard.


----------



## wana be farmer (Apr 30, 2013)

I've never seen a toli so dark,is she going to be a brindle?


----------



## fair weather chicken (Apr 30, 2013)

wonderful looking pup. happy belated birthday.


----------



## Grazer (Apr 30, 2013)

She is absolutely gorgeous and I just love her coloring!
I hope she'll be everything you were looking for in an LGD


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 30, 2013)

*Congrats! You are SO lucky! We have been looking for one of those around here, but can't find one. She is beautiful!!! *


----------



## cat1994 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Bree is doing really well, I was afraid my other dogs wouldnt be nice to her but Bree seems to fitting in nicely. My chickens are slowly getting used to yet another dog lol  
Babsbag: I introduced Bree to Gus my mini donkey the first day she was here. I was also really nervous and stood right with her as Gus approached and smelled Bree. That is about all the interaction they have had with each other since then. Bree goes with me as I care for the pigs, steers, and Gus (they all share a field) and Gus doesnt seem to mind her, he just sort of ignores Bree now. I wont let Gus and Bree in the same field if Im not there just cuz Im not sure what Gus would do if wasn't with her... better safe then sorry 
wana be farmer: Her dad was brindle but her mom was a very light tan with the mask. Im not sure what Bree will grow up to look like but the breeders said that most pups that were her color grow to look like the mom.


----------



## babsbag (May 1, 2013)

I am glad you are being careful, that is always a wise choice. It sounds like my warning was something you were already award of. 

She is a cutie, and they steal your heart don't they? I have a female that is part Anatolian and she is blond with the mask, but not a real dark mask. People think she is a lab


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 1, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> People think she is a lab


*
 I can't tell you how many people have told me Diego is a lab!!! 

*


----------



## Southern by choice (May 1, 2013)

We haven't had that yet... Maybe because Callie has always been so tall and very Toli looking.
The all whites tend to look a bit more lab like when they are young.

The lil puppy is so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## goat boy (May 1, 2013)

Hey i have a anatolian male pup too 7 months old. I got him for Christmas! Great dog but he jumps on me every time i go in the field to see him, Why is that?
And should i get a girl for him?


----------



## goat boy (May 1, 2013)

Oh and that dog you have is very good looking


----------



## Southern by choice (May 1, 2013)

goat boy said:
			
		

> Hey i have a anatolian male pup too 7 months old. I got him for Christmas! Great dog but he jumps on me every time i go in the field to see him, Why is that?
> And should i get a girl for him?


Do NOT tolerate this another second!
As you see him getting ready you snap a sharp firm loud toned- NO! DOWN!
Grab his collar and pull him back and down. Then TWO WORDS- NO JUMPING. Let him know you are strongly displeased with such behavior. After a few timmes he will get it and when he doesn't  do it... there may be a moment where he starts too and then hesitates- recognize his self control... good dog etc. If he gets excited because you said good dog, which at first may happen... step back so he cannot jump on you and tell him NO BAD. Then leave the matter. simple wording, simple execution is best in teaching manners to these LGD breeds.

Question- Have you done any basic obedience with him? Walk on lead, sit, down, stay (stay will be minimal) 
Do you say "BACK" when coming through a gate etc? 

You need to consider why you want a girl for him. I would recommend experience with LGD's for a good while before entertaining the idea of a potential mate. As a co-guardian... if this is your first LGD work with the one you have and then add another dog. Just MO


----------



## goat boy (May 1, 2013)

No i do not say back when going thru any gates but every morning when i come to feed him he automatically walks backwards and sits
And i taught  him sit. other then the jumping on me he's a great dog


----------

